# billing question



## paula f3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello
One of our physicians billed out to Medicare 62311, and flouro 77003 in his office ( owns C-arm) on a pt from inpt rehab hospital, who was transported for the rehab hospital.   Medicare pd the procedure, denied the fluoro stating that physician should bill the facility for the fluoro?  Please explain

Thank you
Paula


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 5, 2009)

Paula,

What place of service did you bill?

Julie, CPC


----------



## paula f3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pos 11


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 10, 2009)

Paula,

Verify how the POS and facility was entered on the claim when billed out.  Sometimes a data entry error can explain such denials.  If it was correctly entered by the biller then check the EOMB to make sure it also reflects POS 11.  Beyond that I suggest contacting your Medicare carrier for clarification.

Julie, CPC


----------

